# any success stories with 6 cell embies?



## jvdb (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi,just had a 3dt with 2 little 6 cell embies. I was just wondering is there any success stories? Trying not to worry and stay positive xxx


----------



## cheekycat1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Me! Well, I think so. I had a top grade 6 cell and a second grade 7 cell transfer, one of them was sucessful, 
and am now 15 weeks.  Best of luck for a bfp for you x


----------



## jvdb (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats. Cheekycat!  Just put a big smile on my face


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

hi i posted on the cyclers thread but just to repeat = my little bean came form a 6 & a 7 cell ET - try to stop worrying petal xxx


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey

Your Little 6 Cell Embies Will Do Fine Hun.. They Told Us At Day 3 They Like The To Be Between 6-8 Cells Which Yours Our.. We Had A 6 Cell & 7 Cell Transfered On Day 3 I Had A Very Very Early Scan Last Sunday And It Looks Like They Have Both Taken  

All The Best Hunni My Advice Would Be Not To Rest To Much As You Need The Blood Flowing Around Your Body.. And Drink A Pint Od Milk A Day To Help Keep You Lining Nice And Thick... This Is All I Done On The Advice From A Friend Who Also Got A BFP xxx


Jay xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

jvdb,
Try not and panic as jaylee says thats where they are supposed to be..
Jaylee how are you doin? I take its twins then??  
Jillyhen


----------



## jvdb (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow jaylee that's amazing! Big congrats!
And thank you all ladies! From reading success stories on ff I am filled with hope!
Am   me and jillyhen add our success stories to this. Xxxx


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Ladies

JVB- How R U Doing??

Jilly- Not Long Till Ur OTD Hunni   You Get A BFP.... Yes We R Having Twins Seen Wee Heartbeats Yesterday And Have My RFC Scan On Monday..


Jay xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw jaylee

Wonderful news Congrats Hun

Jillyhen x


----------



## Mrs_B24 (Jun 5, 2010)

heya i had two 6 and 7 cells put back for my ivf transfer the one that was 6 cells had been 4 cells that morning.was told they wernt top grades they were my only two and both of them took!!!!!i know have two healthy twin boys who will be one next thursday please god 
x try not worry i was an emotional wreck after transfer all that worrying was for noting! a big hi to everyone else x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jvdb,
I checked with origin today just to confirm what my embies where.
There was a 6 cell & a 4 cell the nurse i spoke to wasnt sure which was the 2 or 3.. I have a feeling the 2 was a 6 cell..
Jillyhen


----------

